

How much do you think it costs to keep News.YCombinator.com operating? - Scrappy


======
staunch
I'd guess it's $300-$500/mo since it's just on one server last I saw.

It's a relatively simple site, running on a very fast language
(Arc->MzScheme), with liberal use of caching.

There really aren't _that_ many sites you couldn't run off a single server if
you really wanted to. A really beefy server today is more capable than a dozen
from just a few years ago.

~~~
Scrappy
WOW.. thanks for the input.. i would have guessed a lot more..

------
Scrappy
Considering it is the top 1091 most frequented site according to Alexa and it
is running a lot of Chron jobs, I can not imagine it is a trivial expense to
keep it up and going?

~~~
aviraldg
A lot of "chron" jobs? err...

~~~
sejje
Maybe "Damn you, Autocorrect?"

Way to add value.

